# Lake prince report



## Nethuns88 (Dec 28, 2007)

went to lake prince today. I hooked up with a nice size yellow perch and i decide to head back to the boat ramp and let my friend take my yak for a spin much to my dismay i see him paddling like hell about 30 mins later i think hes done hurt himself or something he comes up to shore with a 6 and a half pound large mouth bass.- He always 1 ups me. but its all in good fun. Had a blast this is a very nice lake and will be fished again!

Ps i hear rumors about i have to register my kayak to use the lakes around hear any truth to that and where can i find more info if so?


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Nethuns88 said:


> Ps i hear rumors about i have to register my kayak to use the lakes around hear any truth to that and where can i find more info if so?


Only in Norfolk as far as know. Nice BASS!!


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

All of the Norfolk and Suffolk lakes require a boat permit, even kayaks. Here are the rates for the Norfolk lakes, I am prettys sure this permit is good in both cities.

Boat Permits
The Annual and Daily Boat Permits are available at the following locations: 

Dashiell's Showroom 
1436 Holland Road, Suffolk
757-539-7854 map

Owens Self Service Grocery 
6124 Everets Road, Suffolk
757-255-4442 map

Oceans East 
5785 Northampton Blvd, Virginia Beach
757-464-6544 map

City of Norfolk, Department of Utilities 
400 Granby Street, Norfolk
757-664-6701 map

Permits are also available by mail. You can download and print the file. Please allow 10-14 days to process the boat permit by mail. Call 664-6701 for more information. 

Rate Schedule: Boat permits are valid January 1 through December 31. There is no provision for pro-rating the cost of the permits.

Norfolk Residents $20.00 
Non-Norfolk Residents $40.00 
Seniors (62 & over) $10.00 
Daily Permit $5.00/day 

These lakes require the permit.
Lake Whitehurst - 7625 Shore Drive, Norfolk. One-half mile west of the intersection of Shore Drive and Diamond Springs Road. Map 

Lake Smith - 5381 Shell Road, Virginia Beach. Intersection of Shell Road and Northampton Blvd. Map As of July 1, 2006 this facility is owned and maintained by the City of Virginia Beach. Norfolk owns the lake and all codes are still in place.

Western Branch Reservoir - 4601 Girl Scout Road, Suffolk. Where State Route 605 crosses Western Branch Reservoir, on the north side of road. Map

Lake Prince - 3717 Lake Prince Drive, Suffolk. Where State Route 604 crosses Lake Prince, on the south side of the road. Map

The following have primitive boat ramps and limited parking.

Little Creek Reservoir - Virginia Beach. North side of Northampton Blvd, across from the Lake Smith fishing station. Map

Lake Burnt Mills - Isle of Wight County. Off State Route 602, across from Kirk Lumber Company.


----------



## ROUSH616172699 (Sep 17, 2007)

You DO need a norfolk permit even on the yak. It is good for all norfolk owned lakes:
Whitehurst, Smith, and the Suffolk lakes (Prince)


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Permits*



ruthless said:


> All of the Norfolk and Suffolk lakes require a boat permit, even kayaks. Here are the rates for the Norfolk lakes, I am prettys sure this permit is good in both cities.


Cory, 
Are you saying that if you have a City of Norfolk permit (which I have on mine: for 2007), that permit if you get it for 08, it's good for Suffolk lakes??
Doesn't sound right. 

Never mind, double over ruled. I guess Suffolk is in cohorts 

Skunk


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

Just the lakes listed in my previous post.


----------



## Nethuns88 (Dec 28, 2007)

So all i gotta do is go to oceans east cough up 20$ and im good? :fishing:


----------

